# OK GETTING FIRST GOAT \ IS A NUBIAN  BUCK 1 WEEK OLD *UPDATE PICS*



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok we are fixing to go and get or first goat and in a few weeks the little girl will be ready to go pick up but my questin is how much do i feed them how many times and what to feed them in the bottle. i am new to goats and i want to make sure i have everything i need for him. also where do i pick up the milk for the bottle and what brand by the time we get him the co op will be closed and we would have to go to walmart to get something until tomorrow what would i use. also what kind of baby bottle do i need to use


----------



## elevan (Jul 19, 2011)

I hit the report button and asked a mod to move this to goats and not rabbits for you    You'll get more responses that way I'm sure.

I don't bottle feed so I'm not really much help...


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I hit the report button and asked a mod to move this to goats and not rabbits for you    You'll get more responses that way I'm sure.
> 
> I don't bottle feed so I'm not really much help...


oh i am sorry i thought i had it in the goats section


----------



## elevan (Jul 19, 2011)

countrygirl911 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Easy mistake...looks like they moved it already.  Someone should be along soon with some answers for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 19, 2011)

Many on this board (including myself) use just the regular store bought whole milk.  Amount will depend on whether your goat is a full size breed, or a miniature.  For full size most feed anywhere between 10 ounces and 20 ounces three times daily.  Then at around 1.5 months (ish) many will drop to two bottles daily.

There are *some* milk replacer formulas that a few have had success with, but the majority here stay away from it.  For just one or two goats it's likely going to be less expensive to go with whole milk anyway - and since so many have been successful with it it's the route I've chosen to go with.

Oh, and:


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Many on this board (including myself) use just the regular store bought whole milk.  Amount will depend on whether your goat is a full size breed, or a miniature.  For full size most feed anywhere between 10 ounces and 20 ounces three times daily.  Then at around 1.5 months (ish) many will drop to two bottles daily.
> 
> There are *some* milk replacer formulas that a few have had success with, but the majority here stay away from it.  For just one or two goats it's likely going to be less expensive to go with whole milk anyway - and since so many have been successful with it it's the route I've chosen to go with.
> 
> Oh, and:


so i can buy just regular milk like we drink like from borden and the other brands do i need to warm it up


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 19, 2011)

z


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I warmed my milk, just like a baby bottle for a human.
> 
> Microwaves left hot spots, so I ran a pot of hot water and sat the bottle in it for a little while, it was warm enough by the time I finished a few other chores.
> 
> You know you gonna have to post pics when you get the little one?  We have needs, ya know. lol


i sure will post pictures we are going this afternoon to get him the lady said he is a polled 1 week old nubian buckling that is tan and black the milk i can get him is milk just like we drink and i can use a baby bottle with a small X cut into the top of it she has been bottle feeding but the last 2 day she has allowed him to feed off of mom since she had been gone most of the day will it be hard to have him take the bottle again also how much do i feed him i do nit want to overfeed or under feed him my husband has a job this weekend he had to build a place for him to sleep and a finced in yard for him for now we have a huge dog kennel we will bring inside gor him and walk him outside every hr or 2 until we get the sleeping quarters built. we are still looking for a companion for him hopefully we will find one soon. the little one is a surprise for my daughter she was diagnosed with autism and has been wanting a baby goat and after research we were told that goats are good for children with dissabilities and good for therapy. i can get him with or without papers he is 75 on bottle and no papers and 175 weined and with papers but we are wanting a baby goat that my daughter can feed by a bottle. if he is shown it will be at our little fair only.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

I warm ours to around 101 degrees, if the  baby is already on a bottle. remember body tempurature is 103, so they are used to getting milk at that tempurature from mom. 

I slowly lower the tempurature, until I am giving them cold milk from the fridgerator, like many people do for their own babies. I think it was around 4 weeks when I started offering the milk cold.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

how many times a day do i feed and how much and how many times


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 19, 2011)

My nubie babies got 12 ounces three times a day - some feed up to 20 ounces 3x daily - you want to aim for at least 6 hours between feedings to give their tummy time to digest, any sooner and you can set yourself up for problems.  You can start with 10 or 12 ounces and build from there.  If the breeder is bottle feeding them already you should ask what their routine is and start with it before changing it up right away.  Moving can be stressful on them so you'll want to start with what they've been doing and gradually shift to your schedule and milk.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

20 ounces a day would be for a standard size goat.  A good rule of thumb would be allow them to eat just about all they want in a feeding as long as they aren't getting an upset stomach afterwards, then if they do, feed less the next time.    Keep the feedings on a regular basis.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 19, 2011)

I feed my babies 4 times a day 16 oz till about 2 weeks. Some times they won't finish a bottle. 

Then we bumped up to 20 oz 3 times a day until  3mos then i droped it to 2 20 oz till they were weaned sometimes 4 mos or older.

In a pinch when i had no goats milk  ( to buy raw at the dairy it was 9.00 1/2 gal) i used whole milk from the store my girls did great.

By the time they are weaned they are eating hay drinking water, and have minerals ....


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

i really appreciate all the answers i have no way of getting fresh goat milk so i can feed him whole milk we buy from a store and just heat it up also when do i start the minerals and also is there a feed that i need to feed him like some kid of pellets if so when do i start him on that. i just want to make sure that i have everything i need and that i am going to do it right. i will have to post pictures as soon as we get him home. is it ok to have him in our home until his is finished being built whch should be in the next few weeks. and how do i keep him from messing on my floor


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> My nubie babies got 12 ounces three times a day - some feed up to 20 ounces 3x daily - you want to aim for at least 6 hours between feedings to give their tummy time to digest, any sooner and you can set yourself up for problems.  You can start with 10 or 12 ounces and build from there.  If the breeder is bottle feeding them already you should ask what their routine is and start with it before changing it up right away.  Moving can be stressful on them so you'll want to start with what they've been doing and gradually shift to your schedule and milk.


the first fed days she feed him by bottle but for the last 2 days he has been eating off mom since the owner had to be gone for a while during the day and would not be there to feed him his mid day snack. is that ok will it be hard to start feeding him on a bottle again since he had only been off of it for 2 days while the owner was gone. he is only a week to week and a half old. also do i use just a regular baby bottle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

a pelleted goat feed with ammonia chloride in it, since it is a male. 
You can start offernig some at around 3 weeks in a bowel. they will just look at it at first, mouth it a little, normally around 6 weeks is when they start showing more interest and by 8 weeks they now for sure what it is. 

For a growing kid a good rule of thumb is 3% of their body weight when they are weaned and off the milk, but just good quality tender hay and good pasture will do a lot of them. We wean at 8 weeks, but we have them on a lot of grain, weaning at 12 weeks would be better if you aren't offering all that grain.

Talk to your vet about the time they recommend for castrating. I know this is going to be a special pet, so I recommend doing it later, like as in 6 months of age. But that will be up to you and your vet.  Most people recommend 8 to 12 weeks, but that has a lot to do with the concerns of doing to get it done as late as possible, but not ending up with does accidently bred.  It is harder on them the older they are, especially the banding, but the vet can do surgery on the older bucks instead of banding. 

a 16% pelleted goat grower or developer is what you are looking for.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 19, 2011)

I kept our new additions in the kitchen in a very big dog crate on top of a towel (sometimes they peed a little outside the crate and this helped to catch it).  Our son, however, got a great idea for keeping the kitchen floor clean and asked to have on of my old cookie sheets.  He lined it with paper towel and whenever he had the kids out to play, he'd snatch them up and put them on the sheet if they started to pee-after a few times, they were doing it on their own (not pooping though just urinating-not sure if you can break them from dropping berries whenever).

Best of luck!


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

well i am home with him will post pictures in a few but the woman lied when we got home he will not eat out of a bottle he was in the pasture with the other goats she gave me a bottle that is plastic and has a hard pointed nipple and she told me to squeeze it in his mouth a little at a time she sait the first 5 day he ate on bottle but the last 2 days he ate off of mom will he eat. she also wearmed him and gave him some shot that part has to do with tetnes was that safe at this age


----------



## Bedste (Jul 19, 2011)

When the triplets where born, I got pritchert nipples from Tractor Supply and three 20 oz bottles of Dr.Pepper and Sprite... (these work best)  
Save-A-Kid powder formula is what I used along with milk from the mama.  If the kids get mama milk the first few days they will get the Cholosterum that they need.
First 3 days kids were fed 5 times a day..(about 3 oz each feeding )... then 3 times a day for two weeks ( 8-10 oz each feeding) and then twice a day after that (16-20oz each feeding) 

Kids started eating grass/weeds first week also.....  their mother showed them how.

The 5 feedings a day was really not a problem and it was only for the first few days.  Have fun... I had a blast and really miss the triplets.... all about 4 months old and doing great.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)

will he eat the lady was not sure when he last ate is it ok that he is not wanting the bottle he has nibbled on a little grass and is now trying to eat a blanket


----------



## Bedste (Jul 19, 2011)

pritchert nipples are soft and easy to get milk..... they are yellow and red


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Bedste (Jul 19, 2011)

What a precious baby kid


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 20, 2011)

ty but he want eat i have a little goats milk shouldf i try whole cow milk from store ar buy powder from co op


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 20, 2011)

will he get sick if he does not take the bottle when should i get worried


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

He is gorgeous...

I get nervous if mine are fed every 6-8 hrs....he *needs* milk.

BUT...sometimes if you try too often, they get aggravated and refuse to eat...maybe try again this morning after he's had a chance to get good and hungry.  Make sure the milk is warm / not too warm.

I don't like / recommend replacer...cow milk works best, IMHO.  (and I raise a lot of bottle babies...)

If he still won't eat this morning, you may have to either tube feed him or take him back to her / let HER get him changed over to taking the bottle WELL and tell her you'll be back when he's converted.

Shame on her for not having him switched~!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it going any better this morning?  Your daughter looks so happy with him.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 20, 2011)

Cute! It will be a good idea to de-man and dehorn him though.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 20, 2011)

hw drank milk and water out of bowls today once we got a nopple that attaches to a bottle a black one he took right to it he had a little time with the tounge and getting it in the right place but he dranked about 4 to 5 ounces then decided he wanted to play. he is a polled buck and when he gets older we are having him castrated. ty she has enjoyed him so much she did not want to go to bed


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 20, 2011)

Shame he has to be wethered....I bet he'd make pretty babies.  But it's best for his long-term happiness as a pet.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Shame he has to be wethered....I bet he'd make pretty babies.  But it's best for his long-term happiness as a pet.


i hat it to but to use him for my daughters therapy for her to hold and love on him he can not be peeing on himself later we are getting 2 more so he can have buddies


----------



## elevan (Jul 20, 2011)

He's very cute.  Congratulations!


----------



## kstaven (Jul 21, 2011)

countrygirl911 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having him as a wether is by far the best decision for your daughters pet. Good to hear he is feeding and nice to see you have introduced him to a collar and lead early.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

he is doing wondergul he drank 8 ounces at 7 am and then another at 10 was told to feed him every 3 to 4 hrs he is almost 2 weeks old am i feeding him to much he is drinking warmed up milk from a store he was rutting under my knee while i was sitting just playing and jumping trying to get in my lap when i petted him he began to suck on my finger so i fixed him a bottle and he took it but when i tried to have him facing me instead of nesseled by my leg he would not take it but when i picked hom up and put him next to me and nessel;ed his hed next to me he took the bottle and only took in a min or two to eat then he sneezed right afterwards he is spoilted rotten already we have had him for 2 days and he acts like a baby and wants to be held and snuggled. will he adventually come running to the bottle so that my kids can stand up and have him looking up at them while they feed him he has only dranked out of the bottle real good 4 times sorry for all the questions. will post updated pics later


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

yes, he will eventually run to the bottle, and take it just about any way you present it to him, once he is taking the bottle well, you can not warm it as much, this will help him from over eating.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

I only feed my kids 3 x a day...about 20 oz per feeding.  That's nearly a half gallon a day....plenty to thrive on.  Of course you'd have to gradually build him up to that amount.

IMHO, feeding them too often is harder on you and puts them at risk for digestive problems.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok so how much should i feed him at one time and how often the first day he was here he did not want to eat at all we had to make him get at least an oz at each feeding once changed nipple he took to it. he is only a week to two weeks old. i do not want to over feed him i gave him 8 oz then 3 hrs later we gave him more then an hr later he wanted more but would not give it to him i know that was way to close in feedings. the lady that had him said to give him 6 to 8 oz every 3 to 4 hrs is that to often or should i feed him a few oz at a time several times a day he drinks a little bit of water but he will not drink alot. and he chews on some hay. also before we brought him home the lady wermed him and gave him a shot his poo right not is not little black pellets it yellow looking and soft is this normal since he was wermed. he seems healthy other wise he plays and bucks around his tail is pointed up and flarred out he does play for a little while and thens lays down for an hr or two expecially next to my daughter if she is laying on a pallet in the living room he only makes noise when he is ready to rest or he needs potty or he is hungery at night he cubbles up next to 2 big teddy bears in a huge dog kennel. but my main concern is is his poo ok


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

Their first stools are black and tarry, then turn yellowy and can be somewhat pelleted.  As he begins to eat more solids, they will transition into a more adult pellet.  I

f he is runny, that could be a problem and has nothing to do with worming him.  He could have an overload of coccidia, which is not a worm but rather a parasitic protozoa, which can act very fast.  It is more common in kids because their immune systems are not mature.  Our first goats had this problem and were very very sick very fast but we got the vet right on it and they thankfully got better.  This time, we went ahead with a preventative treatment with DiMethox 40% in their bottles.  

Another reason for runny stools could be overeating (but I'd rule out coccidia first).  Do you know if he was CDT vaccinated?


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> Their first stools are black and tarry, then turn yellowy and can be somewhat pelleted.  As he begins to eat more solids, they will transition into a more adult pellet.  I
> 
> f he is runny, that could be a problem and has nothing to do with worming him.  He could have an overload of coccidia, which is not a worm but rather a parasitic protozoa, which can act very fast.  It is more common in kids because their immune systems are not mature.  Our first goats had this problem and were very very sick very fast but we got the vet right on it and they thankfully got better.  This time, we went ahead with a preventative treatment with DiMethox 40% in their bottles.
> 
> Another reason for runny stools could be overeating (but I'd rule out coccidia first).  Do you know if he was CDT vaccinated?


it is not runny at all just yellow and musshy looking it is not like water he ate 2 and a half hrs ago and he is acting like he is hungry again he is not a mini nubian but a larger nubian according to the woman he will  get a little bigger than a mini how much should i feed him an how often


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

I now Roll does only 3 bottles a day, but I think you could space out 4 bottles a day and still do just fine with him. 

Are you familiar with using baking soda if he bloats, If you find him a couple hours after one of his feedings bloated and then wont take the next bottle, you can give him  a teaspoon of baking soda, this would have to be force fed. Some people make little baking soda balls and put it on the back of the goat tongue like tums tablets, but you need to use up the entire 1 teaspoon of baking soda. Some people mix a little corn syrup and water and drench them with it.

If you suspect he is having problems with bloat and he is still taking a bottle you can mix a little baking soda in the bottle of milk, but you don't want to do this on  a regular basis, ony if you think he is having an upset stomach. and cut back on the amount of milk you give him for that feeding. 


runny watery poop is dangerous and the baby needs to be treated. My suggestion is to get some coccidiosis medicine, some spectam-scour halt and maybe a couple syringes(3cc and 6cc) a couple 20gauge needles and a small bottle of Penn G to have on hand incase of an emergency or the vets office is closed. You can get them at feed stores or order them on-line. 


http://www.tractorsupply.com/other-...spectam-scour-halt-240-ml-amtech-drug-2209066

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=sulfadimethoxine

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....-441a-a2ea-348b93077098&gas=drenching syringe

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....43db-bc05-c0c3247ade56&gas=goat hoof trimmers

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=penicillin g procaine



Another great tool is a 30cc drenching syringe, makes giving oral medicine a lot easier. 

don't forget they will need their feet trimmed around 3 to 4 months of age. then every 3 months or so.

And CD&T vaccinations are very important, since these baby goats are so near and dear to your daughter's heart.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

I was trying to find a website on bottle feeding for you and came across this cool place. wanted to share with all of yo. 

But no bottle feeding information, but lots of other info.

http://doubledurangofarm.com/id5.html


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I now Roll does only 3 bottles a day, but I think you could space out 4 bottles a day and still do just fine with him.
> 
> Are you familiar with using baking soda if he bloats, If you find him a couple hours after one of his feedings bloated and then wont take the next bottle, you can give him  a teaspoon of baking soda, this would have to be force fed. Some people make little baking soda balls and put it on the back of the goat tongue like tums tablets, but you need to use up the entire 1 teaspoon of baking soda. Some people mix a little corn syrup and water and drench them with it.
> 
> ...


ty the lady gave him a shot of that before we left he is due for more in 28 days the a year later he is not having ant problems eating and seems hungry every 3 to 4 hrs how do i  know if he is bloated if he is still eating his poo is not runny just yellow and clumped up soft balls it that normal


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

You will be able to tell if he is bloated he will look uncomfortable, and puffy in the stomach,

I am thinking around 6 ounces is what he needs each feeding. I don't have that small of a breed, not sure why you can't get any one else to give you an exact amount, I read on one website 6 to 8 ounces 3 times a day for nig. dwarf goats. I would say 6 ounces 4 times a day would be good atleast until he gets a little bigger. Weaning at 12 weeks of age. 

I know I have read that you can let them eat what they want in a feeding as long as they aren't getting an upset stomach, but then give them atleast 4 hours to digest, I now Roll likes to give them atleast 6 hours to digest. she does a heck of a lot of bottle feeding, she should now what she is talking about.  

coming off of his mom he is used to having little snacks all day, he will get used to regularly timed feedings.

You may want to teach your daughter not to play head pushing games with him. He will think this is lots of fun and when he gets full-grown he will continue this fun game. Even though he wont be very big, it wont be so fun having him bang into you or your daughter. Head pushing games leads to goats butting people.  Some climbing structures would be great fun, and walking on a leash, ect....
Also if you don't think she will want him jumping on her with his front legs when he is full grown, or having all three jumping up when they are full grown, you may wish to make a rule that the goats aren't allowed to do this right away, they will continue it and it may get overwhelming. Just like training a dog


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

right now he lays with his head proped up on 2 teddy bears when he is in the huge dog kennel. i had 2 buddies lined up for him but that has fallen thru they were born today but when the lady looked at them she had decided to keep them for herself it will be several months till we can find him a budddy but i do not feel comfortable getting one in the winter time and have him outside to get cold and sick since he would be a baby. we have a three sidded building with no cracks and the front has an opening big enough for our little man to get in and for us to get in to to clean will this be ok or do i need to run electricity out there for heat once winter comes. will he be ok until i can get him a buddy and will they get along if he is older and the newone is little if i have to wait till after winter time to get him a bubby depending on if i can find another one before then. also how can you tell if he is sad and lonley. sorry for all the questions i just want to make sure i do everything right. he only makes noise once in a while also he seems to sleep alot he is only a week old


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope you are having a good time with your new little guy 

I have had great luck using Craigslist for finding goats in my area and think you might want to give it a whirl-feel free to run past us anything you find in case you are worried about getting into something you don't want.  

Our doe slept frequently her first week.  She would run around, jump, shimmy, and then all at once decide it was nap time and lay down under a chair for some z's.  As long as your boy is playing and eating okay, the sleeping a lot is okay.  Next week and thereafter, he probably won't sleep near as much.

One more note, as I read back though your post-since he is to be a pet for your daughter, you might want him to be hornless which requires disbudding within the first week.  Otherwise, you may end up with scurs or not be able to just burn the buds.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 21, 2011)

By one week old, most of my kids (Nubs, Boers, etc.) are taking 3 - 16 oz bottles spaced out over the course of 24 hours.  8am, 2 pm, 9pm.
Like I said earlier, you can gradually increase the amounts until they get to that amount...by 2 wks my kids get 3 - 20oz bottles a day.

I honestly haven't ever had a kid bloat.  Only ever had one get constipated out of literally hundreds.  I dunno why some people have those issues.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 21, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> I hope you are having a good time with your new little guy
> 
> I have had great luck using Craigslist for finding goats in my area and think you might want to give it a whirl-feel free to run past us anything you find in case you are worried about getting into something you don't want.
> 
> ...


he is a polled nubian buck was told he would never grow horns


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 21, 2011)

countrygirl911 said:
			
		

> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh-did not see that before (oops).  Well you are lucky for that-I just had to do ours and I felt just awful for those girls.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Jul 22, 2011)

mystery is doing good this morning i will have to post pictures later but is was so funny last night my husband was laying on the floor on his stomach and mystery used his has a toy jumping on his back


----------

